# Gigaminx scrambles



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

Is there a Gigaminx scrambler?
I'm looking for ones that are compatible with alpha.twizzle.net, but the only one I can find (qqtimer.net) doesn't work on twizzle


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 9, 2022)

Idk about alpha.twizzle.net, but cstimer has a scrambler for gigaminx and it looks something like this:
r- D- R+ d-- R+ d+ r- D- R-- D-- y'
R-- d-- R+ d-- R+ D- R++ D-- R++ D- y
r- D- r- d+ R-- D-- R++ d+ R++ D-- y'
R-- d+ r-- d+ r++ D+ R++ d++ R++ D- y2
r++ d-- R- D++ r- d-- R-- d-- R++ D+ y2
r- D- r-- D-- r-- d-- r+ d++ R-- D-- y2'
r++ D++ r+ d++ R-- D++ R++ D+ R+ D- y2'
r+ d+ R++ D- r-- d+ r+ d-- r+ D- y2
r+ D+ R- d++ R- d+ R++ d-- R- D+ y'
r- D+ r- D-- r- d- r- D-- r++ d+ y2
R- d-- r+ d+ r+ d-- r-- d++ r-- D-- y'
r- d-- r+ d- r++ D++ R+ d- R++ d- y2
R++ d++ R- d-- R- d++ R- d+ R++ D- y
R++ D- R- d++ R- D+ R+ d+ R- d+ y2
r++ d- r- d-- r+ d++ R++ d- r+ d-- y2'
r++ D- R+ d++ r-- d++ R- D-- r+ d+ y
R++ D++ r+ D-- r++ d- R++ D++ R-- D+ y2
r+ d++ R++ d+ r+ D++ R++ d-- r+ D-- y2
R+ d++ r+ d+ R+ d- R+ d++ r-- D++ y2'
R- D-- R- d- r++ d- R++ D++ R++ D+ y2'
R+ D-- r-- d+ r+ d++ R-- D-- R- d+ y'
R- d++ R-- d- r-- D-- r++ D+ R+ D- y
R-- D-- r- D++ R++ D++ R-- D+ R-- D++ y2
R- d++ r-- d+ r+ d- R- D-- r-- d++ y2'
r- D+ r++ d++ r++ d++ r++ d++ r+ D-- y2'
r+ d++ r++ D++ R+ D++ R- d++ r+ d-- y2
R- d- r- D- r-- d- r-- D- R-- d-- y2'
r- D-- r++ D+ R- D++ r- D- R+ d-- y2
R- D+ r-- d+ r++ d+ r++ D-- r- D+ y2
r+ D++ R- D- r-- d-- R+ D++ r++ D++ y'


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 9, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Idk about alpha.twizzle.net


Then you're entirely missing the point!!!!!!!

csTimer's and qqTimer's scrambling code are partly shared, and the gigaminx scrambler apparently falls in that category; both timers will produce gigaminx scrambles in the same format. OP's concern is that this format, the same one that csTimer and qqTimer will produce, is not supported by Twizzle.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 9, 2022)

Ok but what even is twizzle lol

edit: oh i see it's the site where everyone makes their reconstructions.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Idk about alpha.twizzle.net, but cstimer has a scrambler for gigaminx and it looks something like this:


I'm guessing that would translate to something like this?

Twizzle link4dr' 4d' 3dr 3d2' 3dr 3d 4dr' 4d' 3dr2' 4d2' Uv'
3dr2' 3d2' 3dr 3d2' 3dr 4d' 3dr2 4d2' 3dr2 4d' Uv
4dr' 4d' 4dr' 3d 3dr2' 4d2' 3dr2 3d 3dr2 4d2' Uv'
3dr2' 3d 4dr2' 3d 4dr2 4d 3dr2 3d2 3dr2 4d' Uv2
4dr2 3d2' 3dr' 4d2 4dr' 3d2' 3dr2' 3d2' 3dr2 4d Uv2
4dr' 4d' 4dr2' 4d2' 4dr2' 3d2' 4dr 3d2 3dr2' 4d2' Uv2'
4dr2 4d2 4dr 3d2 3dr2' 4d2 3dr2 4d 3dr 4d' Uv2'
4dr 3d 3dr2 4d' 4dr2' 3d 4dr 3d2' 4dr 4d' Uv2
4dr 4d 3dr' 3d2 3dr' 3d 3dr2 3d2' 3dr' 4d Uv'
4dr' 4d 4dr' 4d2' 4dr' 3d' 4dr' 4d2' 4dr2 3d Uv2
3dr' 3d2' 4dr 3d 4dr 3d2' 4dr2' 3d2 4dr2' 4d2' Uv'
4dr' 3d2' 4dr 3d' 4dr2 4d2 3dr 3d' 3dr2 3d' Uv2
3dr2 3d2 3dr' 3d2' 3dr' 3d2 3dr' 3d 3dr2 4d' Uv
3dr2 4d' 3dr' 3d2 3dr' 4d 3dr 3d 3dr' 3d Uv2
4dr2 3d' 4dr' 3d2' 4dr 3d2 3dr2 3d' 4dr 3d2' Uv2'
4dr2 4d' 3dr 3d2 4dr2' 3d2 3dr' 4d2' 4dr 3d Uv
3dr2 4d2 4dr 4d2' 4dr2 3d' 3dr2 4d2 3dr2' 4d Uv2
4dr 3d2 3dr2 3d 4dr 4d2 3dr2 3d2' 4dr 4d2' Uv2
3dr 3d2 4dr 3d 3dr 3d' 3dr 3d2 4dr2' 4d2 Uv2'
3dr' 4d2' 3dr' 3d' 4dr2 3d' 3dr2 4d2 3dr2 4d Uv2'
3dr 4d2' 4dr2' 3d 4dr 3d2 3dr2' 4d2' 3dr' 3d Uv'
3dr' 3d2 3dr2' 3d' 4dr2' 4d2' 4dr2 4d 3dr 4d' Uv
3dr2' 4d2' 4dr' 4d2 3dr2 4d2 3dr2' 4d 3dr2' 4d2 Uv2
3dr' 3d2 4dr2' 3d 4dr 3d' 3dr' 4d2' 4dr2' 3d2 Uv2'
4dr' 4d 4dr2 3d2 4dr2 3d2 4dr2 3d2 4dr 4d2' Uv2'
4dr 3d2 4dr2 4d2 3dr 4d2 3dr' 3d2 4dr 3d2' Uv2
3dr' 3d' 4dr' 4d' 4dr2' 3d' 4dr2' 4d' 3dr2' 3d2' Uv2'
4dr' 4d2' 4dr2 4d 3dr' 4d2 4dr' 4d' 3dr 3d2' Uv2
3dr' 4d 4dr2' 3d 4dr2 3d 4dr2 4d2' 4dr' 4d Uv2
4dr 4d2 3dr' 4d' 4dr2' 3d2' 3dr 4d2 4dr2 4d2 Uv'


Supporting csTimer's notation would take some careful consideration, but it's easy to write a scrambler that does those moves:


https://codepen.io/lgarron/pen/bGKJqww


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2022)

Lucas Garron said:


> Supporting csTimer's notation would take some careful consideration, but it's easy to write a scrambler that does those moves:
> 
> 
> https://codepen.io/lgarron/pen/bGKJqww


what a legend!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 10, 2022)

Thanks


----------

